# tavata



## 盲人瞎馬

I've seen both the partitive and the accusative being used as objects of the verb tavata. Is there, after all, a difference between:

Käyn tapaamassa häntä
Käyn tapaamassa hänet

Thanks.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I cannot think of a context in which 'hänet' would work.


----------



## altazure

"Käyn tapaamassa hänet" implies to me a (quick) visit or meeting made only out of obligation, because you feel you have to; it gives the visit a somewhat mechanical or technical feel. The expression is quite non-standard, though.

For example,
"Isoisäni on sairaalassa, joten kai minun pitää käydä tapaamassa hänet kotimatkalla."

But "tapaamassa häntä" would work just as fine.


----------



## Hakro

altazure said:


> "Isoisäni on sairaalassa, joten kai minun pitää käydä tapaamassa hänet kotimatkalla."


To my ear this sounds absolutely incorrect. Only "tapaamassa häntä" would work here, in my opinion.

Instead, "hänet" would be correct in certain cases, for example:
- Tapaan hänet kello kolmelta.
- Isoisäni on kotonaan, joten tapaan hänet käydessäni siellä.

But in a negative sentence it's always "häntä":
- En tapaa häntä tänään.
- Isoisäni on sairaalassa, joten en tapaa häntä vähään aikaan.


----------

